# CM9, Encryption, and Locked SD Card



## hexydes (Feb 23, 2012)

So I installed CM9 on my TouchPad, Alpha 0.6. It's been running fine for close to two weeks. I went to turn it on after it had been sitting and charging (it was at no lower than 60% when I hooked it up), and it wouldn't turn on. I tried all combinations of holding down the various buttons nothing worked. Then, out of the blue, while trying to figure out that problem, it held down power and it turned on.

So it started booting into ICS, but instead of the home screen, it said that the encryption failed or something, and that I had to do a factory reset. I booted into CWM, and tried everything, including re-installing from zip, installing Alpha 2 from the zip, wiping the SD card, doing a factory reset...everything. Every time, I go back into the SD card and all the folders are still there. That's making me think that the SD card was locked by ICS somehow, and now isn't letting go, and as such, nothing can wipe the system.

Any ideas for a fix to this? I love CM9 on the TouchPad, but...this sucks.


----------



## hexydes (Feb 23, 2012)

Nothing? I seriously am locked out of my "SD Card". I've mounted it as USB on the computer and deleted folders that way, and they just reappear (obviously, it's just not deleting anything). Is there any way at all I can get my permissions back and wipe the "SD Card"?


----------



## hexydes (Feb 23, 2012)

Can't even get WebOS Doctor working to wipe the device. CM9 really did something weird to my tablet...


----------



## Ennes (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey man,

I have the same problem and my TP wouldnt turn on for like 9 months! did u ever get it fixed?

cheers

Btw, my tp hangs at 12% in doctor. I did see some possible fixes for that, but if the sd card is corrupted, I dont know if it's going to work.


----------



## fouad796 (Jun 29, 2013)

Ennes said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I have the same problem and my TP wouldnt turn on for like 9 months! did u ever get it fixed?
> 
> ...


im in the same situation as u my touchpad boots to moboot but not booting to webos or android .


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

You never want to run Doctor without uninstalling CM first (AcmeUninstaller). You can really hose up your TP by doing that.


----------



## Ennes (Jun 27, 2013)

Colchiro said:


> You never want to run Doctor without uninstalling CM first (AcmeUninstaller). You can really hose up your TP by doing that.


Thnx for the reply. When my TP didn't recognize the date partition and thereafter went in to a deep coma sleep, like 9 months ago. I remember that I tried a lot of stuff (rom updating, the acme-in and uninstaller). The problem actually started when i tried to update to a new rom and CWM 5 messed up my partitions. 
The TP doesnt want to write or delete anything on the sd card, I only found this post about i. Do know of something I(we) can try to tangle this problem.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Ennes said:


> Thnx for the reply. When my TP didn't recognize the date partition and thereafter went in to a deep coma sleep, like 9 months ago. I remember that I tried a lot of stuff (rom updating, the acme-in and uninstaller). The problem actually started when i tried to update to a new rom and CWM 5 messed up my partitions.
> The TP doesnt want to write or delete anything on the sd card, I only found this post about i. Do know of something I(we) can try to tangle this problem.


Does it do anything? If so, explain with as much detail as you can.


----------



## Ennes (Jun 27, 2013)

nevertells said:


> Does it do anything? If so, explain with as much detail as you can.


Thank you for replying.

I can boot into moboot, CWM and WebOs. When I boot into CM it says "Encryption failed.. reset your device" Well resetting doesn't do any good and rebooting will show the same message. Booting into WebOS and trying to clear data there (reset menu) also doesn't work, everything is still on there after the reboot

I tried unpacking the sd card fix form jcsullins http://rootzwiki.com...of-cyanogenmod/ , but every zip package i put on the sdcard will not unzip and results into a screen with an android laying dead on its back. Whenever I reboot the added files are always gone and the deleted ones are still there.
I tried formatting through the CWM, it says "All done", but everything on the SD card is still there and formatting other parts also doesn't work. Btw in the Mount sub-menu, everything mounts except the \data partition.

When I run ACMEUninstaller it says it deleted CM, but nope still there. I does state the boot sector and it's backup are different. Running this command through Novaterm "[background=rgb(232, 232, 232)]dosfsck -r /dev/mapper/store-media[/background]" and choosing option 1 or 2 doesn't change the sizes (although it doens't state a malfunction the error comes back in ACME). I spent some time searching and found this command for solving sd card read only issues:

umount /dev/store/media
fsck.vfat -vy /dev/store/media from http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1322127 And ran it without success.

ACMEinstaller3 just ends up in an endless Inode error flood on the screen.

I came across: http://rootzwiki.com...tever-you-want/. And thought maybe I could erase or fix the partiton. Luckily I'm able to download Preware and the Tailor program which was surprising, because I expected a "cannot download" or smt.
The Tailor program says the Android (system) partition has errors and is now trying to Repair it: again a lot of Inode erros and I don't know if the program is really fixing them or just trying but failing. I have the TP on the touchstone and it's charging so I'll just leave it for some time, see if it does make a difference.

And btw, every time I boot into WebOS the datachanges which were done before the reboot (wifi password, pictures taking with the camera, deleted files from the sd card etc) are gone.

I really don't care for the data on my TP, nothing really important, I just like my tp to be up and running properly again (with android ofcourse







).

Hope you got something out of my tp's life story... thanx for your interest in my problem!


----------



## Ennes (Jun 27, 2013)

Tailor doesnt seem to be able to fix the partition (a lot of inode errors) . But I did find a program, Internalz Pro, able to set linux permissions (read write and execute). Does anyone have an idea which folders I should check on permissions or will changing permissions not make a difference?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

How many times did you have Tailor try to fix the damaged partition?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I've seen Tailor take 2 or 3 times to fix a partition.


----------



## Ennes (Jun 27, 2013)

All 3 partitions seem bad (Android system, cache, and data), btw data doesn't mount in CWM. I've tried a couple of times on System and Data, but no matter what partition the repair doesn't work or the tp just shuts itself down after an hour or so. And when it shuts itself down, reviving it can take quite some button gymnastics.

I'm gonna try to repair Data again and hope it doesn't die on me. Any other suggestions?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Ennes said:


> All 3 partitions seem bad (Android system, cache, and data), btw data doesn't mount in CWM. I've tried a couple of times on System and Data, but no matter what partition the repair doesn't work or the tp just shuts itself down after an hour or so. And when it shuts itself down, reviving it can take quite some button gymnastics.
> 
> I'm gonna try to repair Data again and hope it doesn't die on me. Any other suggestions?


The guy that wrote the program said to keep running it as many times as necessary to accomplish the repair. Otherwise, I would say your Touchpad is pretty much done. EOUL!


----------

